# Fast Data Load in Power Query



## cmcreynolds (Oct 12, 2015)

Hello All - 

I noticed in the past few updates of Power Query there is an option of "Fast Data Load" and I was wondering if anyone utilizes it and what the benefits of using it are. Thoughts?

Here's the MS Technet posts, but there's no real discussion of utilization. 

https://social.technet.microsoft.co...-d2dec4d2fb60/fast-data-load?forum=powerquery


----------



## scottsen (Oct 12, 2015)

Sounds like the default option uses a background thread, to keep the UI responsive.  With this option, you get to beat up Excel UI... in exchange for faster data load.  I believe it is only going to have a big impact when you are doing a lot of transformations in power query, or you have a query that isn't properly "folded" onto the server.


----------

